# Lump on pumilio.



## 0sakabang (Aug 27, 2010)

I just noticed there's a lump on my pumilio today. Can anyone please let me know what this is and how to treat it? I'm really worried, thank you.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I wont "diagnose" it, but the lesion looks angry, meaning its on an inflamed upswing not an abrasion on the resolve. Unfortunately.

Unless it is an artifact per the photo it appears another smaller lesion is there above, at a little after 12 oclock. 

I would also view ventris in a clear container, and quarantine immediately.


----------



## 0sakabang (Aug 27, 2010)

Kmc said:


> I wont "diagnose" it, but the lesion looks angry, meaning its on an inflamed upswing not an abrasion on the resolve. Unfortunately.
> 
> Unless it is an artifact per the photo it appears another smaller lesion is there above, at a little after 12 oclock.
> 
> I would also view ventris in a clear container, and quarantine immediately.


I think that would just be the photo that makes it look like there's another lesion. When viewed from the side there's only the main lump that protrudes out.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wild caught blue jeans, it looks like.

possibly a sub-cut worm.

Not a huge 4-alarm fire. many viri ect are far worse. 

Is it eating well?


----------



## 0sakabang (Aug 27, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> Wild caught blue jeans, it looks like.
> 
> possibly a sub-cut worm.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the retailer I got it from said it was wild caught. I just got this one recently and it's my first pumilio you also reconfirmed my suspicion that it is is a blue jean. It's measuring at 2cm and there's no dark coloration nor flaps on the throat which makes me believe it's a female for now.

What's a sub-cut worm? This is really my first encounter with a health issue for a dart frog. I have leucs and azureus which has never had any problems. So any health problems are basically new to me and I've been trying to look for lumps in the archives but there's rarely any photos so it makes it more difficult to identify the problem with my pumilio.

Also, it is eating pretty well. It's moving around the enclosure and hunting.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

sub cut = below the surface.

a lot of WC dart frogs have them and even moderate parasite loads. The problem is, if you treat it, you may kill the frog from the toxic load of the medication and deceased worm(s). Always a possibility.

As long as frogs are feeding well and maintaining weight, I tend *not* to treat (cannot be a 100% blanket statement and also, I am not a vet and all posts are my personal opinion and not medical or vet advice, whew).

A lot of worms and other organisms are commensal and some cannot fulfill their reproductive cycle in a captive environment, so they peter out all on their own.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

"Sub-cut," is hobby shorthand for, "subcutaneous," as in, "under the skin," as Philsuma indicated.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Not to fan the flames, but there are many excellent breeders of these pumilio. 

Dunno what you paid for it, but I have half a dozen ready to go right now.

CB is the way to go.

I'll guess you got it from South Florida or perhaps Nevada?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

To me, it looks intradermal, and serous filled, almost right under corneum level. 

I am not trying to argue, but just taking part in the discussion.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm far from a vet..you could be right.

I'm going 60% off the location though...where I've seen worms before.

Could put a tiny dab of neosporin on it. that is low risk.


----------

